# ITM - iTech Minerals



## System (20 September 2021)

iTech Minerals Ltd is a newly incorporated company targeting the acquisition, exploration and development of all the mineral exploration assets currently owned by Archer Minerals Limited (Archer) (ASX:AXE). These assets include industrial (kaolin and halloysite) mineral and battery mineral projects. Archer is disposing of these assets due to a change of its focus from minerals exploration to advanced technology.

The Projects to be acquired by the Company consist of tenements and tenement applications which are held by subsidiaries of Archer. Upon completion of the IPO those subsidiaries will be wholly owned subsidiaries of iTech Minerals Ltd.

The Projects consist of exploration licences, a mining lease, miscellaneous purpose leases and exploration licence applications in South Australia. The Company may also acquire interests in a further 2 exploration licences in New South Wales, subject to the relevant Minister’s consent.

The Company’s Projects can be divided into the following areas:

The Eyre Peninsula region of the Gawler Craton in South Australia
The Nackara Arc in South Australia 
The New South Wales Projects in which the Company may acquire an interest, subject to the relevant Minister’s consent, are the South Cobar Basin Project and the Stanthorpe Project.

If the relevant Minister’s consent is not granted, and the Company does not acquire an interest in the New South Wales Projects, expenditure allocated to those Projects will be allocated to the Company’s other Projects.

It is anticipated that ITM will list on the ASX during October 2021.









						Home | iTech Minerals (ASX: ITM)
					

iTech Minerals (ASX: ITM) is currently focussed on exploring it’s South Australian rare earth & graphite projects to feed the growing battery materials market




					www.itechminerals.com.au


----------



## frugal.rock (19 October 2021)

Scheduled for listing Monday 25th Oct, I believe.
Eligible Archer (AXE) shareholders should have received their free ITM shares by now.
Small caps blurb.








						iTech Minerals’ IPO offers investors exposure to SA battery and critical minerals
					

iTech Minerals is about to join the growing ranks of explorers building Australia’s battery and critical minerals story.




					smallcaps.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 October 2021)

*Listing date*21 October 2021 11:00AM AEDT ##*Company contact details*https://www.itechminerals.com.au/
Ph: 02 5850 0000*Principal Activities*Mineral exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*ITM*Capital to be Raised*$7,000,000*Expected offer close date*10 October 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Novus Capital Limited (Lead Manager)

....  _but could be delayed_


----------



## frugal.rock (21 October 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> .... _but could be delayed_



Looks like it's sticking to your date of listing @Dona Ferentes , being today.
Buy and sells now there forming an indicative price/ market depth.

In my case, have a small holding already from AXE in specie distribution.

By my calcs, around 50 million shares have gone to AXE holders as distribution.
Quoted shares are about 88.5 million.
That's a lot of free carry going on right there...
Have to wait n see what happens today,  I guess. Hope the vacuuming doesn't get in the way...😅


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 October 2021)

ITM has hit the ASX today ..... opened at 22c and now trading around the 23c level.

    Also, and always hopeful, playing the _*Rare Earths *_angle at the Eyre Peninsula Kaolin project:
    • Test work of historical drilling from the Ethiopia Prospect confirms the potential for thick intervals of high purity kaolin at surface
    • Rare earth element indicator Cerium (Ce) is elevated in clay rich intervals, suggesting additional REE potential
    • Widespread REE and kaolin enriched host rocks point to broader potential
    • Resampling of 41 historical drill holes for REE and kaolin potential is underway, and results are due in late November 2021.

*Characteristics of REE IACs (Ion Adsorption Clays) : *REEs are found in soils deposited after weathering of granitic and/or REE enriched source rocks
    • Occur primarily in China, but now being recognised globally.
    • Sometimes called laterite deposits
    • REE’s are adsorbed to kaolinite, halloysite and other clay minerals
    • Ore is relatively low-grade, generally only 0.05% to 0.5% REO (rare earth element oxides)
    • High heavy REE enriched, which are more valuable
    • Easily extractable REE can be highly profitable due to low extraction costs
    • REE’s leachable from clays with simple ammonium sulphate at room temperature


----------



## frugal.rock (28 October 2021)

ITM looking like it's found a base.
Current market depth indicates a rise might be in order, not a lot of apparent seller interest, although market depth is not to be trusted!

I have already sold the free shares received from the AXE in- specie distribution. Thanks AXE.
However, I'm back in today for a piece of the action via a small nibble.
(0.275 entry)


----------



## TechnoCap (24 March 2022)

price target here @75c 

Some interesting results pending from recent assays


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 April 2022)

TechnoCap said:


> price target here @75c




and halfway there, up 25% to 51c

SIGNIFICANT REE PROSPECT DISCOVERED AT CARALUE BLUFF, EYRE PENINSULA 

• The second batch of results from recently completed drilling at the Caralue Bluff and IAC REE - Kaolin Prospect confirms significant intervals of REE mineralisation in the clay rich, weathering profile 
• *Caralue Bluff* confirmed as a fourth IAC REE prospect in addition to the Ethiopia, Bartels and Burtons Prosects 
• Significant intersections from Caralue Bluff include: 
_o CBAC22-049 – 23m @ 1,016 ppm TREO from 3m _
_o CBAC22-050 – 8m @ 768 ppm TREO from 5m 
o CBAC22-015 – 10m @ 600 ppm TREO from 3 m _
_o CBAC22-035 – 30m @ 540 ppm TREO from 1m _
• This second batch of results also includes the first samples from the *Burtons *Prospect and confirm significant REE mineralisation in the weathering profile 
• Significant intersections from Burtons include: 
o _BUAC22-021 – 5m @ 1,552 ppm TREO from 10m _
_o BUAC22-019 – 5m @ 1,221 ppm TREO from 9m 
o BUAC22-023 – 27m @ 968 ppm TREO from 0 m _
_o BUAC22-002 – 6m @ 1,101 ppm TREO from 13m _


----------



## TechnoCap (15 April 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and halfway there, up 25% to 51c
> 
> SIGNIFICANT REE PROSPECT DISCOVERED AT CARALUE BLUFF, EYRE PENINSULA
> 
> ...



And more positive assays to come therefore the target could in fact be short term.
ITM is intriguing to say the least.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 April 2022)

TechnoCap said:


> And more positive assays to come therefore the target could in fact be short term.
> ITM is intriguing to say the least.



As they say, *Rare Earths *aren't that rare. However, finding the one that is the winner may take some investigation.


----------



## TechnoCap (15 April 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> As they say, *Rare Earths *aren't that rare. However, finding the one that is the winner may take some investigation.



ITM are certainly onto something substantial IMO and the market is opening its eyes to what could be a 10x on list price 🤞🏽


----------



## TechnoCap (20 April 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and halfway there, up 25% to 51c
> 
> SIGNIFICANT REE PROSPECT DISCOVERED AT CARALUE BLUFF, EYRE PENINSULA
> 
> ...



Nice little pump today 💥


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 December 2022)

And now, it seems to be a graphite play, micro-crystalline and suitable for anodes, at that. So the latest announcement infers.

*ABOUT iTECH MINERALS LTD*
_iTech Minerals Ltd is a newly listed mineral exploration company exploring for and developing battery materials and critical minerals within its 100% owned Australian projects. 

The company is exploring for graphite, kaolinite-halloysite, regolith hosted rare earth element mineralisation and developing the Campoona Graphite Deposit in South Australia. The company also has extensive exploration tenure prospective for Cu-Au porphyry mineralisation, IOCG mineralisation and gold mineralisation in South Australia and tin, Tungsten, and polymetallic Cobar style mineralisation in New South Wales._

... (DNH) (hard to keep track of which watchlist it goes under )


----------

